
Emacs fork announced: LLVM JIT and more - armitron
https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/5fwr10/dan_colascione_doublebuffer_fixer_portabledumper/
======
AdmiralAsshat
I guess a "Neomacs" was inevitable after Neovim.

